# making of jigs and fixtures



## kmdsouza (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Jigs and fixtures would have to be perfect to achieve a good product. Wouldn't you need a good jig or fixture to create that good jig/fixture? And in turn, a good j/f to create the last one, etc?
Where does one start?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kmdsouza

This one starts with a good template (pattern) then I make a jig to hold the stock to copy the template the norm, but then sometimes I don't need a template I just need a way to hold the stock so I will make a fixture or jig to do that.
A jig can be anythng that lets you keep your fingers out of the way of the router bit,a fixture can be anythng that lets you copy a item over and over the same way.
But you are right the template must be dead on and the fixture must be the same and must stand up to let you do the same thing over and over.
Most fixtures wear out in time and must be replace with a new copy of them.

Bj 



kmdsouza said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Jigs and fixtures would have to be perfect to achieve a good product. Wouldn't you need a good jig or fixture to create that good jig/fixture? And in turn, a good j/f to create the last one, etc?
> Where does one start?


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Most fixtures wear out in time and must be replace with a new copy of them.

Bj [/QUOTE]

Thats right. Just like us. We wear out eventually and are replaced by someone else. Or we wear out a part at a time. I have two steel knees to replace the ones that wore out/were smashed up. For a pattern I guess they used the old ones.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You do not need a jig or fixture to create one. This is not brain surgery, the truth of the matter is it is easy to build one of anything. Where you run into trouble is trying to make more items exactly the same as the first. By way of example lets say you want to build a project from a plan. If the project is something you want to build more than one of you would not use tracing paper to mark the wood to cut, you would trace the shape onto 1/4" Masonite or hardboard. Once you cut it out and sanded the edges smooth you have a pattern or template. Now you can build a prototype out of pine. If you are happy with the results then you can go ahead and build your project out of a nice hardwood or exotic wood. If you are not happy with the results you can change your pattern or template and try again. This ensures you do not waste expensive wood and that is always a good thing. Give it a try.


----------

